# Grant Park Music Festival



## Comus

http://www.grantparkmusicfestival.com/the-music/2011-season

I'm visiting Chicago in June and hoped to catch a show, but of course the season is over by then. I learned, however, of this free music festival starting the week I'll be there. I imagine it will be crowded and distracting, but it's a free show. The second day features an early work of Schoenberg; I'll take it where I can get it. Unfortunately, I'll be missing Penderecki conducting his own work and Beethoven's 3rd among other performances throughout the summer.

So, anyone ever been to this before? I just want to know if it's worth investing in an early arrival for better seats.


----------



## Meaghan

I haven't been to the festival, but I'm very familiar with the principal conductor, Carlos Kalmar, because he also conducts the Oregon Symphony in my hometown of Portland. I like him a lot. And he is often credited with making the OSO a much stronger orchestra--they got their first and second invitations to Carnegie under his leadership. I think he is quite worth hearing.


----------



## Comus

That's pretty interesting, thanks. I just hope I can get there before the place fills up.


----------

